# Fan cooled tranny cooler



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I have an '00 Jeep Cherokee (XJ) with a Sno-Way plow to do several driveways. The engine heats up traveling between sites. I would imagine the tranny also gets pretty hot as well. I don't have the tow package, therefore no aux tranny cooler. I need to install a tranny cooler similar to this http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1∂=BMM-70268&N=700+400004+115&autoview=sku

in front of the radiator, but does it really do an effective job of cooling at low speeds, while plowing?

Has anyone installed a fan cooled tranny cooler like this http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1∂=BMM-70297&N=700+400004+115&autoview=sku

and where/how would (did) you install it.? I don't think it would fit between the grill & radiator. Is the fan assist needed?

Thanks,

Fran


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I installed one on my 94 F150. It was from Perma-Cool, I got it at either Summit or JEGGS RACING. It worked great, it blew out 1250cfm and easy to install. It ran me 165.00 plus shipping.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I'd skip the fan assisted one, #1 plenty of people are running regular plate style ones on XJ's without problems #2 space is a rare commodity on the XJ's I doubt you'd find a good place to mount it. You shouldn't have any problems the AW4 transmissions are one of the best out there.

Here are some links with some good ideas for the tranny cooler and fitting #'s so you don't have to cut any lines.

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=159759&highlight=fitting

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=249038

and some pics of how mine is mounted


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I always run a trans temp gauge, auxiliary cooler, and prior to this truck I have now I always added an electric fan (this one has such HD cooling I can't even get it warm). You'd be amazed at how fast the temp shoots up when plowing, five minutes of hard work. With m old trucks I used the factory cooler in the radiator, in addition to a 10k gvw aux cooler. In about five minutes of pushing in 4wd, temps would go up into the red. If I turned the fan on soon enough I could keep plowing, if not I had to wait a couple minutes for it to come back down.
There is no airflow at all at low speed, not to mention the blade disrupts it a lot on the road. If you just add the gauge now, I can guarantee you will be shopping for a cooler and a fan before the next time you plow. I just put mine on a switch and watched the gauge, but you could get fancy and use a temp sensor switch.

If your engine is hot, your tranny is too. And heat kills trannys.


----------

